# Shooting Glove V.S. Finger Tab



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Finger tab. Thicker without bulk (i.e., more practical thickness) and gives cleaner release.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Which do you shoot, tab or glove and why. Thanks_


For what purpose; bowhunting or strictly target shooting?

Some bowhunters do use a finger tab but tabs in the field do have some downsides that you need to know about if bowhunting is your primary pursuit.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I strictly bowhunt. I use a split finger, one over, two under Bateman cordovan tab. The tab gives me a cleaner release than a glove since I shoot low poundage bows.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

WindWalker said:


> For what purpose; bowhunting or strictly target shooting?
> 
> Some bowhunters do use a finger tab but tabs in the field do have some downsides that you need to know about if bowhunting is your primary pursuit.


I've been using home made two finger tabs and so far I've yet to come across any sort of downfall when hunting. Although I can see how some tabs might flop around and get in the way, not all tabs will. Mine certainly don't.

My brother uses both gloves and a two-hole tab, and despite liking the traditional look of the glove more he admits that between the two he doesn't really see much of a difference.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

both. a glove for huntin and most playin, but a tab when I really want to knuckle down


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I personally prefer a glove because it's always ready to use once put on and I often use my fingers for more than just holding onto the string when hunting. I'm always on the ground moving for the most part stalking and still hunting.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

BLACK WOLF said:


> I personally prefer a glove because it's always ready to use once put on and I often use my fingers for more than just holding onto the string when hunting. I'm always on the ground moving for the most part stalking and still hunting.
> 
> Ray :shade:


Ditto. I only use a light deerskin glove, even for target shooting. Have never liked the feeling of a tab. I'm always the only guy at the indoor scene with a glove.

Jack


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

When I am in the field, especially when still hunting or climbing and crawling, I want full and easy use and dexterity of both my hands, for quick at-the-ready shooting and for safety, and be able to feel the string and the nock without having to visually set my finger position. A piece of leather dangling from a finger is, to me, a piece of leather dangling from a finger. I prefer to mimic a naked hand as close as I can. That is why I wear a very tight glove that has just enough leather thickness to protect my fingers. I generally don't shoot "strings" while bowhunting.

But for those who have adapted to and have become skillful in the use of a tab for bowhunting, for many, especially novice bowhunters using a finger release, a tab can be very cumbersome, restrictive, and can impede certain types of shots.


----------



## Mark L. (Apr 7, 2009)

Super glove. I hunt on the ground, so I'm always on the move. Plus you don't have to worry about losing it!


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Two finger under tab by Bateman for both hunting and target; cleaner release for me. When not in use I simple rotate the tab to the backside of my finger.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

As my main archery interest favors hunting and my concept of the big picture, since childhood, has typically been a very minimalistic “grab the bow and go” I choose to use a glove for the majority of my shooting as it permits the ordinary everyday use of my hand. In hunting situations, actual shots at game are typically infrequent occurrences…however the need for full use of my hands is not. Also, as I have always been willing to take said shot opportunities without any finger protection (should the need arise) it’s of little use to me to practice any method that tends to neutralize the natural influences of my fingers on the string. 

All that said, I do blow the dust off some tabs on occasion but mostly to satisfy someone else’s curiosity. As a rule, I have little difficulty with others’ choices towards becoming more confident archers. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

It seems the biggest issue with tabs is the single hole, floppy tab. However, a two hole tab has none of those downfalls, is less in the way than a glove, is easier and cheaper to make, and can be in your pocket at all times (like mine is). I can wear one and do pretty much everything normally (aside from wash the dishes or my hands, but come on:wink. 

It's cheap, easy to make, very easy to carry, indesctructible, allows complete use of the hand and each individual finger, and gives a very clean release.

Here's an old photo of one. I've since switched to two-layers, stitched across the center above the holes and below the arrow notch.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I learned to shoot with a glove and even though I have tried many tabs I keep going back to a glove


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

This is my favorite split finger tab. No hole. Elastic stretch loop for attachment to my middle finger with divider.

http://www.ewbateman.com/images/Tabs/TCDLarge.jpg


----------



## AKmud (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a 3-under tab with the elastic loop as well. When I'm not in a potential shooting situation I simply roll it around to the back of my hand. It is out of the way and I have full use of my hands but can roll it back around for a shot in about 1/2 second.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

I use cant pinch tabs, for me they are easier to use in the winter when I want to wear a warm wool glove under them. 

While practicing I shoot bare finger a good bit also just in case I drop it out of a tree stand, so I dont have to go down and get it until I leave.


----------

